
The Reluctant Memoirist - pmcpinto
https://newrepublic.com/article/133893/reluctant-memoirist
======
cafard
Ted Conover did not pose as a corrections officer, he worked as one. Any of
his colleagues identifiable through his book are protected by a very strong
union. I have not read Barbara Ehrenreich's book, but I have to imagine that
it would be hard and not really profitable for someone objecting to its
contents to identify those she worked with. Ms. Kim's class rosters are at the
disposal of the North Korean government.

It does not surprise me at all to learn that those who raise their hands at
her readings are often white and male: that describes a good part of the US
population.

